
PSA: If you like updates, don’t buy the Google Pixel phone from Verizon - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/psa-if-you-like-updates-dont-buy-the-google-pixel-phone-from-verizon/
======
viraptor
> but this year Google is also offering financing plans that are identical to
> what a carrier would offer

In the US. Other countries don't get that benefit.

------
ClassyJacket
Telstra also confirmed they'd be holding back and altering updates. Nobody
should buy this phone from a carrier.

